
Linux Virtual Machines on macOS using Virtualization.framework - kaendfinger
https://github.com/kendfinger/virtual
======
cblackcom
This is awesome! I'll probably throw a quick blog post out there how to get it
running on Intel macs... Can confirm it compiles (using Xcode 12 beta 3) but
does not run on the A12Z-based DTK, it throws this message, which certainly
goes along with what I've been seeing that there's in fact no hardware
virtualization on the A12Z...

2020-07-30 12:46:00.380 virtual[80435:3301742] ERROR: Error
Domain=VZErrorDomain Code=2 "Virtualization is not available on this
hardware." UserInfo={NSDebugDescription=Virtualization is not available on
this hardware.}

